# Fiscal Number



## Lemon

I am an International Student in Sweden from Bangladesh.

I want to get residence permit in Portugal. 

I have full time USA job - which I am doing over internet from Sweden. 

Is it possible to apply for Fiscal(Tax) number in Portugal over internet. For me it is very tough to visit Portugal. 

Please help me out this - how can I do all applications and paper works for Portugal over internet. 

Thanks in Advance for the guidance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Getting a residence permit or even a fiscal number in Portugal (or any other country AFAIK) generally requires that you be resident there (i.e. be physically present in the country).

Depending on what you are trying to accomplish, perhaps there is a different document you need where you could apply for it online.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lemon

Bevdeforges said:


> Getting a residence permit or even a fiscal number in Portugal (or any other country AFAIK) generally requires that you be resident there (i.e. be physically present in the country).
> 
> Depending on what you are trying to accomplish, perhaps there is a different document you need where you could apply for it online.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Could you please provide me the URL / Weblink where from I got the application form. 

I just want to get a fiscal number in Portugal and want to apply for this over internet. I am now in Sweden


----------



## notlongnow

I'm 99% sure this isn't possible - you have to go to the financia and provide your address in Portugal and some proof you live there (i.e. tenancy agreement.)

There are companies offering "fiscal representation" that may be worth investigating.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Lemon said:


> I am an International Student in Sweden from Bangladesh.
> 
> I want to get residence permit in Portugal.
> 
> I have full time USA job - which I am doing over internet from Sweden.
> 
> Is it possible to apply for Fiscal(Tax) number in Portugal over internet. For me it is very tough to visit Portugal.
> 
> Please help me out this - how can I do all applications and paper works for Portugal over internet.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for the guidance.


There is, unfortunately, no way to apply online. 

But before I go further, I'm curious about a few things:
First of all, I am confused by your post and your "expat in" tag at the top, near your name. If you are in Sweden, you are not yet an expat in Portugal. 

If you have a USA job, but live in Sweden, under what criteria would you be seeking residency? 

If it is "tough" to get to Portugal, why do you need a fiscal number? 

Getting a fiscal number is not the same as applying for residency by any means. 

You must apply in person for a fiscal number and there is criteria to meet. One bit of criteria is that you will be asked for the name of a Portuguese citizen to "stand" for you - similar to a sponsor. Applications for an NIF number can be made by tourists or residents at the local Tax Office (finanças), on presentation of a valid passport. There is no way to apply online for your Cartão de Contribueinte.


----------

